# 5 Vegetarian Stuffed Cabbage Recipes



## Filus59602 (Jul 23, 2002)

Stuffed Cabbage with Tangy Tomato Sauce
Vegetarian Sweet & Sour Stuffed Cabbage
Bavarian Stuffed Cabbage Rolls with Onion Sauce
VEGETARIAN CABBAGE ROLLS
Stuffed Cabbage (vegan)


Stuffed Cabbage

2 cups cooked wild rice
1 cup diced onion
4 cloves garlic, thinly sliced
raisins
apple cider
one small head cabbage
tangy tomato sauce (recipe below)

In apple cider, saute onion and garlic until onion is soft. Add
rice, raisins and some more cider. Heat gently for a few minutes
to let flavors meld.
Take cabbage and core and plunge into hot water for a few (5?)
minutes to loosen leaves. Peel off a dozen or so leaves.
Put a layer of sauce in the bottom of the pan. Roll the cabbage
leaves around the rice mixture by putting a tablespoon or so of
the mixture i the middle of the cabbage leaf, fold up the sides
and roll. Put the rolled cabbage on the sauce; layer as needed by
putting sauce on top of the cabbage, adding more rolls, end with
sauce. Cover and bake 30 minutes in a 350 degree oven.



Tangy Tomato Sauce

28-oz can crushed tomato
1 cup diced onion
4 or more cloves minced garlic
1 tbs. apple cider
1 tbs. lemon juice

Saute onion and garlic. Add crushed tomato. Simmer 5 minutes. Add
apple cider and lemon juice. Simmer 5 more minutes.



Vegetarian Sweet & Sour Stuffed Cabbage

1/2 cup dried porcini mushroom (I used porcini, oyster & shiitake)
2 cups rice
1 very large or 2 medium green cabbages
1 large onion left whole, and 1 onion, chopped
2 egg whites
salt and pepper
1/2 teaspoon grated nutmeg
2 cups vegetable stock
1 pound mushrooms, chopped coarsely (about 6 cups)
3 cups canned pureed tomatoes
1/2 cup lemon juice
2/3 cup brown sugar
2 chopped serranos, optional

Soak the porcini in 1 cup of hot water for 30 minutes.  Drain and
strain the porcini water through a cheesecloth-lined strainer.
Reserve the liquid.  Chop the porcini.
Soak the rice in cold water for 15 minutes.  Core the cabbage with
a sharp knife.  Bring a large kettle of salted water to a boil.
Drop in the whole cabbage and cook for 5 to 10 minutes.  Remove the
cabbage with 2 large spoons and place it in a strainer.  When cool
enough to handle, remove the largest leaves.  You will need about
16 to 18 large leaves.
Drain the rice.  Quarter the large onion and place it with the egg
whites into the container of a food processor and puree.  (I left
the onion out of the stuffing, using only one onion, so I left out
this step).  Combine this onion puree with the rice, spices and
soaked and chopped dried mushrooms.

Bring 1 cup of stock and the strained reserved porcini liquids to
a boil in a large saute pan.  Add the chopped fresh mushrooms and
cook, stirring over high heat until all the liquid is absorbed.
Add the mushrooms to the rice mixture.
Place 2 heaping tablespoons of filling on each cabbage leaf and
roll up, tucking in the sides.  Fasten with toothpicks.  In a deep
kettle, bring the tomatoes, lemon juice, brown sugar, chopped onion
and 1 cup of stock up to a simmer.  Add the cabbage rolls.   Cover
and simmer for 1 1/2 to 2 hours until the rice is cooked (doesn't
take anywhere near this long).  Baste the cabbage occasionally.
Adjust the sweet and sour ratio and season with salt and pepper.




Bavarian Stuffed Cabbage Rolls with Onion Sauce

6-8 servings

Cabbage 1 medium head
water
1-1/2 cups soy meat (beef flavor) finely chopped
1 small onion, diced
1 egg
2 slices white bread
1/3 cup milk
1 cup rice (brown or white), cooked
1 pinch pepper
salt to taste ( approximately 1/3 tsp.)
sauce:
3 Tbsp butter or margarine
1 big onion (1 cup diced)
2 Tbsp flour
2-1/2 cups cabbage stock
1/2 tsp. caraway seeds
pinch pepper
1/3 tsp. salt or to taste


Cut the core out of the cabbage. Fill a large pot half-full with
water and bring to a boil. Put the cabbage with the core-side down
into the water. Boil for a few minutes, then turn head around so
core-side is up. Start to carefully remove the outer leaves with
a pair of tongs.  Try to leave the leaves as whole and undamaged
as possible. The stem of the leaves should be soft enough to roll.
Remove about 16-18 leaves and set aside on a plate. Leave the rest
of the cabbage simmering for about 20 minutes to get the stock for
the sauce.
Soak the bread in the milk. Combine soy meat, rice, egg, soaked
bread, onion, salt and pepper in a blender and mix well to get a
thick paste.  Spread one cabbage leaf out on the table in front of
you with the stem end towards you. Take 1-2 tablespoons of the
filling and place it on the stem end. Carefully roll up the cabbage
leaf folding in the sides as well. Put seam facing down in a baking
dish. Roll up all the cabbage leaves this way and place tightly
next to each other in the dish. Set aside.


Melt margarine or butter in a heavy saucepan. Add onions and
saute until golden brown. Add flour and stir continuously until
the flour is roasted and a light brown color. Add the cabbage stock
and the spices and bring to a boil. Simmer for a few minutes. The
consistency should be thin. If needed, add more stock. Pour this
sauce over the cabbage rolls in the baking dish. Put in a preheated
oven at 300F. Bake until the cabbage is tender and golden brown.
Serve with parslied potatoes and apple sauce.



VEGETARIAN CABBAGE ROLLS
Yield: 12 servings

2 cabbage heads

3/4 cup barley
3/4 cup bulgur
6 cup water
1 cup rice
1 large onions
1 Tbsp paprika
1/2 tsp chili powder
4  garlic cloves, crushed
1/2 cup pine nuts
10 1/2 oz tofu, firm
1/2 bunch parsley; chopped
6 Tbsp soy sauce
4 Tbsp molasses
2 Tbsp sesame oil

2 cup spaghetti sauce
1/4 tsp sea salt
1/4 tsp onion powder
1/8 tsp garlic powder
1/8 tsp chili powder
1 Tbsp brown sugar
1 1/2 Tbsp wine vinegar

6 cup spaghetti sauce
3/4 tsp sea salt
3/4 tsp onion powder
3/8 tsp garlic powder
3/8 tsp chili powder
3 Tbsp brown sugar
4 1/2 Tbsp wine vinegar

Precook grains in water until done.  Crush tofu.  Saute remaining
ingredients in oil until cooked and add cooked grains.
Season tomato sauce with remaining ingredients.
Core cabbage and cook in boiling water for several minutes.  Pull
leaves away as they soften.  Cut out hard core of leaf. Cut largest
leaves in half.
Preheat oven to 300.  Oil 9"x13" casserole.  Place enough tomato
sauce to cover bottom.  Fill cabbage leaves with cooked filling
and wrap, tucking sides and ends in to form neat rolls. Place rolls
snugly in casserole against each other. Spoon remaining sauce over.
Cover tightly and bake 2 hours. Leave in oven until serving time.


Stuffed Cabbage (vegan)

2 heads cabbage
1 1/2 cups brown rice, uncooked
3/4 cup raisins
1 cup brown sugar
2 cans stewed tomatoes
1/2 pound oyster mushrooms (sliced into small chunks)
3/4 cup walnuts, chopped coarse
2 large onions, chopped
1 cup lemon juice
1 cup water
salt and pepper to taste

Bring a large pot of water to a boil.  Core the cabbage.  Take the
pot off of the heat, drop in a cabbage, and let sit 10-15 minutes.
Drop the cabbage into a colander to cool a few minutes, then
carefully pull off whole leaves and set them aside.  You should
get 12-16 leaves per head.  Repeat with the second head.  Set aside
the remainder of the cabbage.
Combine the rice, raisins, mushrooms, walnuts, brown sugar, 1/2
cup of lemon juice, 2/3 of the onion, and one can of tomato (drain
off the juice and reserve it).
Place approximately 2-3 Tbsp of the mixture onto the thick end of
a cabbage leaf, fold in the sides, and roll towards the tip.  Place
seam-side down in a Dutch oven.  Repeat until all of the cabbage
leaves are stuffed (they will stack up to nearly fill the pot).

Chop up the remaining cabbage into a bowl.  Dump in the second can
of tomatoes, the juice from the first, the remaining lemon juice,
onion, salt and pepper, and any remaining filling.  Mix, and dump
on top of the rolls in the pot.  Add about 1 cup of water (won't
quite cover it).
Heat on medium until the mixture boils, then cover and reduce heat
to medium-low.  Cook 3-4 hours, reducing heat to low if necessary.
The rolls steam in the juices, and shrink down as the cabbage cooks.
Don't stir!
You can then serve immediately, or reheat the next day.  It reheats
and freezes well.  To serve, spoon 2-3 rolls onto a plate, add some
shmatas and juices, and serve with Russian rye bread (to mop up
the juice).


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 23, 2002)

I nominate you as the recipe guru of the week!!! LOL  Great recipes - all of them.


----------



## Dan (Sep 25, 2002)

*OK*

I will try one tonight, I bought two heads of cabbage green/red
and was wondering what to do with them
                                                      Dan


----------

